# Every accepted trip should be ratable!



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

There is a big problem I see when picking up people and talking with them during trips. Many people are having Uber partners call them and ask for destination and than canceling the trip if they do not like what they hear. To stop this behavior and provide a better seamless transportation solution Uber should change the rating system so that every accepted trip has the opportunity to be rated by both the Uber partner and the Uber passenger. This change in policy would allow ratings for those who accept and than cancel or worse pester the customer to cancel to be more accurate of the service they offer to riders wanting to use the Uber platform.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Uh... no.

Instead, Uber should show the driver the destination before he accepts the ping.

If I've been driving for 11 hour straight and my state law says I can only drive for 12 hours straight, should I get rated 1 star because I'm not going to drive to a city 2 hours away? If there is a fatality accident on the highway in front of me and I'm stuck in the jam for an hour should I get 1 star because of the traffic? Usually if I am cancelling a trip I feel it is for a good reason. And riders are often cancelling on me just because I'm taking too long to get there due to road closures or other things out of my control.

When a passenger puts in his destination instead of his current location as the pickup spot and starts ranting at me over the phone for being incompetent when it is his fault, I'd rather be able to cancel without penalty.

And the last thing I want is to get rated by all the paxholes out there who think I should have to break the law and overload my car past the seatbelt capacity. I'll just leave those guys for the next poor Uber driver who is too dumb to know he can lose his job for picking them up, or perhaps too desperate for fast cash to refuse them.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Don't think that they should show the destination, you would have massive profiling that would be alleged and even provable in court.

Perhaps they could include in the algorithm not to send a trip to someone that would put them over some state law depending on location with regards to driving time limits. Might be getting complicated with that with all the different laws in all the different jurisdictions. Uber should just send the ride request out and tell people that it is their responsibility not to break driving laws. With that though the deactivation level as it is now would be dynamic and based on the average ratings in your area.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> Don't think that they should show the destination, you would have massive profiling that would be alleged and even provable in court.


For every racist Uber driver there are probably 20 that aren't. I think it is absurd that everyone has to suffer in the name of stopping the extreme minority of racists. Everyone wants to see racists behind every corner, but it isn't 1960 anymore.

There won't be profiling so much as drivers not wanting to drive to a 30 minute ETA that is going to be a $2.35 payout ride just down the block. And then maybe Uber could actually create some sort of an incentive to get drivers to take calls like that like automatic boost for ETAs over 10 minutes or something.



> Perhaps they could include in the algorithm not to send a trip to someone that would put them over some state law depending on location with regards to driving time limits. Might be getting complicated with that with all the different laws in all the different jurisdictions. Uber should just send the ride request out and tell people that it is their responsibility not to break driving laws.


How can the driver be responsible not to break the laws if the Uber will not tell them how long the trips are until the driver picks up the passenger?

The only way the driver can follow the driving laws is to cancel the trip after picking up the passenger or to contact the passenger in advance to find out the destination, and then to cancel the ride... thus undoubtedly getting a 1 star rating under the system you propose.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

There is racism still everywhere even if we don't want to see it. Racism may not be as overt as it was in the 60's but is still there. 

I have no idea why anyone would accept a trip that was 30 minutes away, that just seems silly to me unless there is a huge surge multiplayer attached to it. Though I sometimes will do just that if I am bored and just wanting to do something anything at the moment. We should accept each trip that we decide is subjectively close enough with the expectation that it will be a min payout.

Sure there would be more 1* ratings as you cancel to stay within driving times or for whatever other reason you decide to cancel, but everyone in your driving area would have similar incidents so the rating hit would be normalized. I am not so sure that most passengers would give a bad rating if you have a good reason for the cancel most passengers I run into are very understanding. Where we would run into a problem is with the passengers that are canceled simply because it is a short trip I don't think that they would be all that understanding.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Well, I personally won't profile. Why should I be punished just because other drivers might profile?

It only makes sense to assume it is a min fare because we can't predict it because it is hidden from us.

If all the drivers were too smart to take the low paying far away fare, the riders that are only going on a short trip with no drivers near by would eventually get a driver when the surge got high enough. As it is, most of these guys are still in the same boat because most drivers as you say, probably assume it is a min fare to avoid taking a chance at a loss.

If you could see the destination in advance and you knew it was a far trip, you might accept it, whereas if you can't see the destination you probably would not. Especially you might accept it if it is going somewhere you want to go anyway, like the neighboring city that you would rather be at.

If I know I'll start feeling a little drowsy in 2 hours should I turn my app off now even though I'm good to drive another hour, just in case if I might get a 2 hour trip?

Or if I have an appointment at 4 PM I need to attend, but and it is 2 PM, should I turn off my app in case I get a ride that will make me late? Wouldn't it be better if I could drive until 3:30 PM and simply turn down the rides that go a far distance?

Overall, I think if we could see the destination, the app would be far more driver friendly.

At the least it should tell us an estimate of miles or trip duration if it won't tell us the actual destination. It is hard to profile just based on the distance. But the distance will at least help the driver to determine if the trip is going to be profitable or whether he will have to cancel his evening plans to do the trip.


----------



## Vagabond (Mar 17, 2017)

Honestly, I should not have to drive somewhere I am not comfortable driving if I am starting to get tired but can still do a few local hauls. I drove 30 trips the day we had a major snowstorm here and I let everyone know as soon as I accepted the ping that I would only be able to drive within the 4 surrounding towns due to road and visibility conditions. Most of the people who canceled said something nice like "ok, be safe" and requested another car. There were no ants that day, just 2 or 3 of us with AWD picking up at the train and light rail and hauling people home. I even accepted Pool trips that night to get more people home within the area.

Those people who were going to towns 40-50 miles away - I feel sorry for them but I did not feel safe driving in icy conditions on major highways with tractor trailers putting me and my passengers in harms way. This is also how I feel about highway driving around here late at night when the bars close. If for some reason I am on a little early (I usually drive 6am-7/8pm), I keep the trips local and it's my car, my rules. I live in a very urban area with tons of run down neighborhoods and I don't discriminate based on those things, however when it comes to road conditions, I will not play around. Our roads are terrible here.

During the daytime, if I accept the ride, guess what - we're going.


----------



## handiacefailure (Mar 12, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> Uh... no.
> 
> Instead, Uber should show the driver the destination before he accepts the ping.
> 
> ...


I agree about showing the destination. Our nearest major airport is 45 miles away in another state which means I can't pick up and have to deadhead it back and I refuse to take those trips to the airports unless the passenger offers to tip me up front to make it worth the drive. There's been a couple times I have cancelled on passengers after arriving when I found out they were going to the airport. Not only did it waste my time, it wasted their time as well since they had to page another Uber and hope the next one would take the trip, it could have been avoided if the app told me where they were going (when I go to the airport I always contact the driver right away and tell him how much I will tip and make sure they will take the trip).

I only pick up pings within 2 miles. If the app told me someone five miles away was making a 20 mile trip I would pick them up but am not going to drive 10 miles to take someone 1 mile that probably won't tip.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Sure I agree that showing distance would be a good feature, but realistically most Uber trips at least the ones that I do are min pay. I don't really think that Uber is going to do something like add distance that would prevent the majority of their trips from being accepted.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> There is a big problem I see when picking up people and talking with them during trips. Many people are having Uber partners call them and ask for destination and than canceling the trip if they do not like what they hear. To stop this behavior and provide a better seamless transportation solution Uber should change the rating system so that every accepted trip has the opportunity to be rated by both the Uber partner and the Uber passenger. This change in policy would allow ratings for those who accept and than cancel or worse pester the customer to cancel to be more accurate of the service they offer to riders wanting to use the Uber platform.


See, this is b.s.! I NEVER drive more than 10 minutes one way to pick ANYONE up for rideshare! So many times I hit accept when the request says 9 minutes and it turns out that the rider is actually 15 minutes away. If Uber wants to enforce this, they will need to change my status from self-employed contractor to an employee with benefits and rights.


----------



## Arete (Jan 31, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> There is racism still everywhere even if we don't want to see it. Racism may not be as overt as it was in the 60's but is still there.


Racism does still exist, yes, and it always will. But let's not pretend that racism is why people don't want to drive to Southeast D.C. at 2 a.m. People don't want to drive to high crime areas because they are high crime areas... it's that simple. A growing problem in this country is the oversensitivity of society, blowing issues out of proportion, or outright misrepresenting someone and their position, and effectively creating some of the problems they aim to solve. All problems look like nails when all you have is a hammer.



Uberfunitis said:


> I have no idea why anyone would accept a trip that was 30 minutes away, that just seems silly to me


Really?



Uberfunitis said:


> unless there is a huge surge multiplayer attached to it. Though I sometimes will do just that if I am bored and just wanting to do something anything at the moment.


Oh, so you DO know why someone would accept a request a considerable distance away. Contradicting yourself in a span of a couple of sentences is what is truly "silly".


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

What's racist about not wanting to drive in areas with a high rate of crime?
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/paul-larosa/nyc-cab-drivers-blacks_b_6116602.html


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Perfect, nothing like getting 1 starred by those people that you cancelled on because they wanted to crap 6 people in your Sedan, or for all those 5 minute no-shows.

They have a reporting system, when a pax cancels, at least it was like this at one point, it would ask "Did the driver ask you to cancel?" if they click on this, I hear the cancellation counts towards the driver. Not sure if it's still in use or if just in select markets, but I've seen screenshots of the Uber App that asked this question as well as "Is your driver driving away from you?"


----------



## mikejm (Jun 1, 2016)

Learn how to drive and get a job and buy a car if you don't like Uber.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

handiacefailure said:


> I agree about showing the destination. Our nearest major airport is 45 miles away in another state which means I can't pick up and have to deadhead it back and I refuse to take those trips to the airports unless the passenger offers to tip me up front to make it worth the drive. There's been a couple times I have cancelled on passengers after arriving when I found out they were going to the airport. Not only did it waste my time, it wasted their time as well since they had to page another Uber and hope the next one would take the trip, it could have been avoided if the app told me where they were going (when I go to the airport I always contact the driver right away and tell him how much I will tip and make sure they will take the trip).
> 
> I only pick up pings within 2 miles. If the app told me someone five miles away was making a 20 mile trip I would pick them up but am not going to drive 10 miles to take someone 1 mile that probably won't tip.


Uber could at least show drivers a map of where the riders want to go, Whenever i drive i never take a ping more than 3 miles away. I had a few riders that wanted to go out of state, Still not worth it because of dead heading back home..Changes definitely needs to be made.


----------



## garyk (Jan 22, 2016)

Profiling is not the correct word but cherry-picking is the correct word. If you get sent for a rider that's four miles away that's only going half a mile and you can see the destination and you say no you are cherry-picking not profiling


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

Just no. 

By discouraging one thing (cherry picking), you would be opening the door to riders to low rate you for a slew of other things. Examples;

Not waiting for them for fifteen minutes while they finish their last drink and "oh yeah, we need to settle our tab!"
Refusing them when they attempt to overload your car. 
Refusing them for bringing a child without a car seat. 
Refusing them because they refuse to leave their open beers behind. 
They are too drunk (or dumb) to find you, even though you told them exactly where you are. 
They ordered Uber and Lyft at the same time and for whatever reason will not cancel one when they take the other. 
Refusing them when they're aggressive and belligerent before they even get in the car. 
...and on and on.


----------



## rembrandt (Jul 3, 2016)

I dont want to know the destination at all. All I want to know is the projected earning for the trip. I will take it , if it is profitable. We are not here to play blind lottery being independent contractors. No independent contractor takes a job without knowing how much is the projected earning. When you force a driver to take part in a blind lottery , this is extortion.

If Uber refuses to provide me with the projected earning data , I will always call the pax to learn about it. This is not a charity after all.

If Uber makes it difficult to cancel by hostile retributions , there is always walk around and it will only become counter productive to both internal ( drivers) and external (pax) customers experience which is not in the best interests of Uber clergy in the long run.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> There is a big problem I see when picking up people and talking with them during trips. Many people are having Uber partners call them and ask for destination and than canceling the trip if they do not like what they hear. To stop this behavior and provide a better seamless transportation solution Uber should change the rating system so that every accepted trip has the opportunity to be rated by both the Uber partner and the Uber passenger. This change in policy would allow ratings for those who accept and than cancel or worse pester the customer to cancel to be more accurate of the service they offer to riders wanting to use the Uber platform.


To stop the " behavior" uber should PAY DRIVERS !


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> To stop the " behavior" uber should PAY DRIVERS !


They do pay drivers, evidently they pay enough because you continue to drive.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> They do pay drivers, evidently they pay enough because you continue to drive.


Clearly not enough, Uber added a tipping option.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> They do pay drivers, evidently they pay enough because you continue to drive.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Grahamcracker said:


> Clearly not enough, Uber added a tipping option.


I seriously doubt that the tipping option in app will lead to any life changing increase in income for the driver. Those who were going to tip made sure that they carried cash and already tipped, those who did not want to tip found excuses. Now no need for excuses they don't have to decide to tip or not while in the uncomfortable position of sitting in your back seat while making such a determination.


----------



## WestSubDriver (Jul 1, 2016)

Back to the drawing board on this idea. Punitive measures are no way to manage driver behavior.


----------

